# Vzw galaxy nexus sms problem!



## ThatKidChris (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello People. Here's the scoop. I have a fully functional rooted Galaxy Nexus,never had any problems with it until recently. The last 3 roms I've used have been AOKP, MIUI, and currently running sourcery. I noticed several of my contacts were not responding to texts. Quick phone call confirmed that no text was being received by these people. This happens at random times and to about 3 or 4 contacts. It's not the same contacts each time either. I should note I always do a clean wipe during every flash. I thought it was a ROM issue but quickly found out it wasn't. I've tried flashing different kernels. No luck. The biggest issue is that my phone shows the message as sent, but it doesn't get to them. And they all tell me it only happens to me sometimes none of their other contacts so I know it's not on their end. And I live in an area with good reception so that's not an issue either. The only way I can tell is if I'm sending to other Verizon people I can get a delivery report and that's how I know sometimes if they go through or not. But not many of the people I text are on Verizon so this is a pretty big problem. What are some suggestions? Could it be a hardware issue? Should I go to Verizon and try to get a replacement?

PS. The contacts that cannot receive messages from me can send them to me successfully as well as receive MMS from me. Only Outgoing SMS is dysfunctional to these contacts.

I'm lost. I've flashed many ROM's and learned a ton from you guys so hopefully someone can help!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34928-vzw-galaxy-nexus-sms-problem/page__p__977836#entry977836

Dude you already posted a thread about this, almost if not verbatim. Just bump the other one instead of spamming the forum with the same thread


----------



## ThatKidChris (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry about that but the other one had been up for weeks now, still on the first Page only a few threads down and absolutely no responses







thought I'd get some better responses in this section... Didn't mean to flood my mistake


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

No worries, just *bump* it next time with another reply







Anyway, have you tried a new sim card?


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

ThatKidChris said:


> Hello People. Here's the scoop. I have a fully functional rooted Galaxy Nexus,never had any problems with it until recently. The last 3 roms I've used have been AOKP, MIUI, and currently running sourcery. I noticed several of my contacts were not responding to texts. Quick phone call confirmed that no text was being received by these people. This happens at random times and to about 3 or 4 contacts. It's not the same contacts each time either. I should note I always do a clean wipe during every flash. I thought it was a ROM issue but quickly found out it wasn't. I've tried flashing different kernels. No luck. The biggest issue is that my phone shows the message as sent, but it doesn't get to them. And they all tell me it only happens to me sometimes none of their other contacts so I know it's not on their end. And I live in an area with good reception so that's not an issue either. The only way I can tell is if I'm sending to other Verizon people I can get a delivery report and that's how I know sometimes if they go through or not. But not many of the people I text are on Verizon so this is a pretty big problem. What are some suggestions? Could it be a hardware issue? Should I go to Verizon and try to get a replacement?
> 
> PS. The contacts that cannot receive messages from me can send them to me successfully as well as receive MMS from me. Only Outgoing SMS is dysfunctional to these contacts.
> 
> I'm lost. I've flashed many ROM's and learned a ton from you guys so hopefully someone can help!


Try flashing CodeNameAndroid. Not trying to hawk a ROM at you, but I would try it.

I have the same issue sometimes. It happens far less often than what you mention though. It might be Verizon's Network. I doubt something like that would be ROM related.


----------



## ThatKidChris (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not tried a new sim card yet (your talking about the 4G card right?) only think about that is it does it on all types of connections. 4g, 3g,wifi.. So never thought to swap it out.

And iNate, the problem comes and goes.. It might be that everyone will be getting my texts for a good 2 weeks... And then one night it decides it doesn't want to send anymore (temperamental phone) and then it'll last a few hours with intermittent texts actually going thought and some not. Lol

It had actually subsided for a while which was why after I posted the original one I never really came back to look as it had kinda gone away. Then the other night it started alll again! Came to check that thread and no suggestions









I really appreciate the input you guys are giving! My phone seems to have gotten over it once again but I know that unless I do something about it now it will just return r eventually! Last thing I want to do is unroot and replace with how slow everything transfers off this phone but if that's the last resort then I guess I'll have too


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Best bet is to adb back to stock and request a new sim card (and NOT restore any backups, tibu or otherwise) thus eliminating all other variables. I know other methods may solve your problem but this is an good method to root any problems out. Good luck, keep us updated!


----------



## ThatKidChris (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I will end up doing what you said barf, but a quick question when I do adb back obviously everything will be wiped, will I have to show the vzw rep any proof of the sms problem? I can't force replicate the issue so will I just have to wait for the problem to arise again?


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

Question...are the people not getting your texts using iPhones??

I ask bc I have this problem as well. And it's totally random. But it I'm ONLY seems to happen when I text an iphone. What's worse I sometimes don't receive iPhone texts either. And it doesn't matter whether it's a Verizon iPhone or ATT.

And I'm a crack flasher...happens on all ROMs.

Maybe I'll try requesting a new SIM card as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ThatKidChris (Feb 25, 2012)

it happens to both iphone and android users it doesnt seem to be exclusive to one type of phone


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

No you should not have to replicate the problem just for a new sim card. Just tell them you factory reset and its still doing it. Good luck man! Don't forget to adb pull your SD card (or back up somehow) since it'll wipe it all away when going back to stock.


----------

